# Surrogacy



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Roughly what are the costs for surrogacy?

Say if my sister or best friend were to carry our child? would we need a particular clinic to go to? How much more expensive than a normal IVF cycle is it?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Saila.

If your sister or friend was to have your embryo replaced back inside them, then yes you need a clinic that deals with surrogacy.

If you were going to go for straight surrogacy, ie their egg and your husbands sperm, then, that can be done either in a clinic or by home insemination 

Having it by the first way is more expensive then a normal IVF cycle as you have to have your surrogate DRing etc so there are costs for her drugs and scans etc.

Hope this helps a little.
Let us know if you need any more info , and Good Luck with that ever you decide.

love Jo
x x x


----------

